# Severe weather warning



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Orange Weather Warning for Central and Northern Portugal:
Heavy rain from 11.00 today unti 19.00 this evening for *all regions north of Lisbon.*


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Siobhan. They got that right for sure. It's chucking it down in Coimbra yet we are without water thanks to a burst pipe outside the door. I'd better put a bucket out.


----------

